# Boldface Subject Line



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Why do some threads have boldface titles and others do not?

How can a user get a boldface subject line in his tread title?

I'm amazed that no one seems to have an answer or have asked this question before..


----------



## chillbot (Apr 5, 2018)

That is amazing.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

chillbot said:


> That is amazing.


Still no solution.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> Still no solution.


You're think it would be fairly easy.


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 5, 2018)

Did you see @creativeforge s explanation in your other thread (concerning the exactly same thing)?

-> Bold subject line == You haven't read that yet (or new messages that you haven't read)
- > Slim subject line == You've already read that


----------



## chillbot (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> Still no solution.


Amazingly, no.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Did you see @creativeforge s explanation in your other thread (concerning the exactly same thing)?
> 
> -> Bold subject line == You haven't read that yet (or new messages that you haven't read)
> - > Slim subject line == You've already read that


Yes, doesn't work for me they stay bold even after I follow the thread.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Did you see @creativeforge s explanation in your other thread (concerning the exactly same thing)?
> 
> -> Bold subject line == You haven't read that yet (or new messages that you haven't read)
> - > Slim subject line == You've already read that



Look that is the point, once you read it, it is not bold. Now I learned something too after all that years here on ViC..


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Look that is the point, once you read it, it is not bold. Now I learned something too after all that years here on ViC..


After I read it, it stays bold and posts I make and some others make are never bold in their subject line.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> After I read it, it stays bold and posts I make and some others make are never bold in their subject line.



Actually not with my frontend here, it does actually change from bold to normal once I clicked on it.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 5, 2018)

Amadeus vs The Subject Line

This is taking on epic proportions, the next DJ vs HZS?


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Amadeus vs The Subject Line
> 
> This is taking on epic proportions, the next DJ vs HZS?


lol


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

I think we need a OCD sub forum


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> lol


No solution yet, maybe the collective genius will have one soon


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> No solution yet, maybe the collective genius will have one soon






The post was taken from the "Introduce Yourself" forum.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think we need a OCD sub forum


Looks like we need one, lol


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Notice the icon to the right of the users that have boldface subjects and no icon for users without boldface. Maybe it has something to do with the size of the icon?


----------



## chrisr (Apr 5, 2018)

To be fair, I see the same thing you're seeing on that particular page, and I've not previously looked at any of the posts there. My assumption is that, as well as indicating that you've already looked at a thread, lack of bold-face may indicate that a thread is 30+ days old since the last entry.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Also, there's another icon to the right of the subject line that the boldface subject lines have and non-boldface subject lines don't have.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> To be fair, I see the same thing you're seeing on that particular page, and I've not previously looked at any of the posts there. My assumption is that, as well as indicating that you've already looked at a thread, lack of bold-face may indicate that a thread is 30+ days old since the last entry.


Even many new threads don't have boldface subjects


----------



## chrisr (Apr 5, 2018)

You'll be pleased to hear that every time you post in this thread it goes BOLD again. It won't for you, because you've already seen what you've just typed. It should be bold for you after I finish typing this, for a few moments at least until you reply...


----------



## chrisr (Apr 5, 2018)

Could this be an indication that someone is using your IP address or machine, without you being aware? Or even some browser preload/fetch function that's causing a cookie to see a thread as already read, even though it's just been fetched in anticipation of you reading it?


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Could this be an indication that someone is using your IP address or machine, without you being aware? Or even some browser preload/fetch function that's causing a cookie to see a thread as already read, even though it's just been fetched in anticipation of you reading it?


You might be onto something. I have another computer open, possibly to vi-control.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> You might be onto something. I have another computer open, possibly to vi-control.



Maybe there is the bear dancing? Maybe the cat is surfing too? ))


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> Notice the icon to the right of the users that have boldface subjects and no icon for users without boldface. Maybe it has something to do with the size of the icon?


Does anyone know what the icons mean to the left and right of the subject line?


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Maybe there is the bear dancing? Maybe the cat is surfing too? ))


Maybe I had more than one glass of champagne


----------



## d.healey (Apr 5, 2018)

Double posting...


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> You'll be pleased to hear that every time you post in this thread it goes BOLD again. It won't for you, because you've already seen what you've just typed. It should be bold for you after I finish typing this, for a few moments at least until you reply...


Well, I'm glad someone is seeing bold on my posts


----------



## bryla (Apr 5, 2018)

No need to double or triple post. All your threads have bold subject lines on my browser.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

bryla said:


> No need to double or triple post. All your threads have bold subject lines on my browser.


Not mine.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 5, 2018)

Follow Andre's instructions. Click on a post with a bold title, then click back, then click refresh and the post title will no longer be bold. It will remain bold unless you revisit the page via a link (not the back button) or refresh the page.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 5, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Follow Andre's instructions. Click on a post with a bold title, then click back, then click refresh and the post title will no longer be bold. It will remain bold unless you revisit the page via a link (not the back button) or refresh the page.


Yes, that was the key, not using the back arrow.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm locking this thread. Amadeus1 - DO NOT DOUBLE POST!


----------

